# I think my bees are hanging out at Home Depot.



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

They are giving you a hint. They want you to check out the oops paint, and give them a color scheme.


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> They are giving you a hint. They want you to check out the oops paint, and give them a color scheme.



I think they like the salad bar. 









I actually saw one today. Proof! Stop ignoring all the things I'm planting for you, silly bees!


----------

